# aircon not working? Help me it hot!!!!!



## bloodredzx (Mar 10, 2011)

aircon turn on but doesn't blow out 
only blow out the dash and left side of steering wheel
you can hear it blowing out the bottom of the glove department
my aircon is auto 
help if you can


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Check your vaccuum lines.

Tom's z31 300ZX Page

Scroll down to the "Vaccuum Lines" section, and follow. Once you've done this, if it doesn't fix your problem, you probably need your A/C serviced.


----------



## Paul S. z31 (Aug 12, 2008)

I had the exact same prob and when its summer in socal, its freakin hot in the valley. Im pretty sure its a cracked vacuum under the passenger side of the dashboard. Theres a T connection with 3 vacuum lines, the one that goes out into the firewall and into the engine bay to the vacuum canister is most likely the one that is cracked. Here is the link for a guy who went through the same stuff we go through but recorded it all. Hope it helps and good luck. 
common 300zx problems and how to fix them


----------



## bloodredzx (Mar 10, 2011)

i switch head lamp washer relay with the vacum pump relay seem to do the trick but i don't yet and till i drive around


----------



## illeiaschreave (Oct 22, 2020)

Hi. Were you able to solve your problem? Actually, when I had the same problem, I read some articles on how to repair my air conditioner. But, my friend recommended me to this aircon maintenance services to save me from this problem.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You're replying to a 9 year old thread. He's probably fixed it by now or has sold the car. We try to advise members to avoid replying to very old threads; just takes up useless space on the server.


----------

